# Apache-Fehler: URI too long



## Teerow (10. April 2004)

Hi!

Wie nen paar Threads weiter unten zu lesen ist, funktioniert mein Apache-Server nicht. Ich habe mal etwas durch die Error- und Accesslogfiles gestöbert und bin auf etwas gestoßen, was vielleicht Lösung des Problemes ist:

[Thu Apr 08 10:52:05 2004] [error] [client 218.91.102.169] request failed: URI too long

Das kommt mit verschiedenen IPs (und immer dann, wenn ich versucht habe, extern auf meinen Server zu zugreifen!)

In der Access log zu dieser IP steht:

218.91.102.169 - - [08/Apr/2004:10:52:05 +0200] "SEARCH /?±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±± ±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±[...etwas abgekürzt...]?????????????????????????" 414 336


What the Hell is that?

Was ist das? Wie kann man das korrigieren? Hab ich richtig interpretiert, dass wenn das behoben ist, der [request accept] ist?

Grüße
Tee


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. April 2004)

Hm, ich find das auch häufiger in meinen Logs und da ich definitiv nicht solch langen Anfragen an den Apache stelle, gehe ich davon aus, dass das wohl Exploit-Versuche sein werden. Wenn du einen aktuellen Apache hast, brauchst's dich nicht  zu kümmern.


----------



## server (10. April 2004)

Ich hab mal gehört, dass der Googlebot, wenn der vorbeischaut, auch solche Sachen hinterlässt.....


----------



## hulmel (10. April 2004)

> dass das wohl Exploit-Versuche sein werden.


Stimmt. Für einen älteren IIS.


----------



## Klon (13. April 2004)

Yo, Buffer Overflow bei älteren IIS, meine aber bei Symantec auch mal einen Wurm gesehn zu haben in der DB der ähnliches versucht.

Ignore Hard...


----------

